# What a day, its started with a phone call..............



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

ring ring.............ring ring

hello

hi, is that "dxn"

yes

would you like to drive a car for the day and give it a review for us

yes! ?? ........puzzled ??...........who are you?

Saun O'Grady from the independant newspaper, you gave your details a while back (nearly 2 years!!).

Anyone who reads the independant knows they give readers a chance to drive a car for a day or so and give a short review (ie it could have been anything)

I'm in your area and wonder if you are available friday, sat for the car

well, I know I'm going to a wedding, what car is it?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.wait for it

A Bentley Continental GTC!

Me.......(as you do)...... oh go on then !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:

well

picked it up late night friday and brought it home

Went for a spin with jdn (lives around the corner)

What can a man like me say about a car like this

Spec.- well its a Bentley, its got it all

Sat in it ,foot on the brake pedal and then press the START button

the quite road I picked it up from lit up with noise!!! Feck it was like the 4 horsemen were coming!!

I'm sure lights came on and curtains twitched.

The W12 6 litre engine roared up

It was one of those days for me I will remember for ever, smile ? my ears moved I swear

Hood came down in some 20 seconds and off I went. Some guy I met 5 minutes ago gave me a "key" to "keyless" Bentley GTC (I did have to fax a clean divers license to Bentley HQ last week)

After spinning jdn round the local villages for a while off I went to bed wife heard me reversing it into the driveway!!, Going to a wedding in the morning so gave it a bit of a spruce up (alloys etc ) in the morning and off we went

My little boy loved it (untill I started it up) " tOO loud daddy!!"

LOL , you need to hear the startup of a car like this to understand but the engine noise is something you would never get bored with (esp in 24 hours"

The hotel appreciated the arrival of the car as I pulled into the car park next to the owners aston martin it was only when Jacob said we were borrowing it for the day that gave away the game. Any way off to the wedding, and great to see everyone thought the bride was arriving when we pulled up at the church so I dumped it at the side of the road and went into the church :lol: :wink:

Anyway enough of the day

the car is like Jekyll and Hyde

on one side the car gives what you expect a Bentley to do
Presence
Class
Prestige
Luxory
austintatious
From me- wheres me wag
where can I park it safe
how much per gallon!

The car looks great from outside, the inside was leather clad all over. the dash was bright and clear, the wood was not to my taste but not my spec! :roll: 
Everything was at hand the multifunction wheel was superb, and gave me the symphonic control of the beast beneath because

for the petrol heads (who have done well to read this far!!)

the engine

we all know the bentley is a car with a "proper engine"

The noise it makes is unforgettable (my uncle sat in it and gave the male look of slightly pursed lips, slightly narrowed eyes and a slow repeating nod as if angels were massaging him!

Auditory pornography is my impression, however it wasn't the only bit of pornography my senses would have as I put my foot on the "fast and load pedal"

The last time I accelerated that quick I was approaching the end of a runway! :wink:

The forward inertion from the immense torque that the car experiences is something that I personally cannot describe. The best bit is the sound of the engine doing it. (Small children looked to clouds for thunder I swear) Then swore at me LOL

After the wedding I drove the return jouney from oxford to Leicester (hood down of course) blatting past trucks and cars.

I guess I will nevere drive such a car again, looking on the website I soon realised I could but I would have to sell the house, kids, wife! then were would I get the petrol from! LOL

PS 16 mpg at best

It is bizzare that such a majestic car can be such a beast, what a day!!

Well pictures later

[smiley=toff.gif] what what what [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

:lol: Fantastic write up - you lucky man! 8)

So dreams can come true ... for a while


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

You lucky, lucky Â£$%^&*d !!!! :twisted:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Actually I may be able to afford what I'm holding

http://images29.fotki.com/v1014/free/b8 ... 1188764187


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

It was this spec


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

U lucky bastarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrd


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Excellent write up.

I concur with all of the above - a remarkable experience from the passenger seat.

I would also add that the audio system was superb, and it felt like a hard top when the roof was up.

Very bright lights.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Right then, who's gonna be buying a copy of The Independent


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

You lucky, lucky man. 

Where do I sign up so I can get a go in one in two years time? :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

"austintatious" 

Was it comfordable?
Just how laudi was it?
Who did the caterhaming at the wedding?

etc...


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Having "borrowed" the father-in-laws GT a few times, I can only agree with everything you said in your review.

In one week we went through Â£150 worth of V-Power, and whilst at the local garage filling it (again!) with petrol, there was an old mechanic bent over filling a bucket with water.
I started the car, it roared to life, and the old mechanic looked round, smiled whilst shaking his head in disbelief and gave me a thumbs up 

Rogue


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Cool write up. You have arrived in a Bentley.

If one is going to have an OTT Statement Car, that's deffo one for the list.

You didn't say what colour - I hope it was in Micheal Winner pastel blue.

Mr Toad. :wink:


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

Had the good fortune of driving a GT a couple of years back and it does make you realise that when you talk about speed, its all relative - the thing just reared up when I put my foot down. With the hood down you should have been cruising for chicks


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Flukey sod!! 

Yep they are loud as hell aren't they! I'm trying to persuade my old man to get the convertible in black - look awesome. Not really winning thouh so he's sticking with the tin top

The acceleration on them is breathtaking - it scares me to death!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

some pics in here

http://public.fotki.com/DXN/bentley/


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

DXN said:


> some pics in here
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/DXN/bentley/


Great colour combo! Lucky bugger


----------

